# Name that weed and how it dies!



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey Guys,

So once again this is my first home and first time managing a lawn. I live in Oliver BC and have come across some interesting things in my back yard. 4 days ago I sprayed Scott's weed B gon and Have some results with it. Unfortunately I have a lot a resilient things growing. So lets play a game: Name it! Kill it!
Here We Go!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

About a week after spraying hit it again. I cant tell what it is from those photos but it looks like a lot of broad leaf types.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

Ill try and get some better pictures. apparently my pictures are too high of quality and I tried to bring it down to 680x460.
I have some KillX i'm going to try in a couple days.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome Mike!!! Could you update your Location info to say Oliver, BC? It would just help us know where you live to give better adivce.

Do you have any grass that you plan on keeping in that yard? If not, I would just hit the whole thing with some Round Up and start all over. If not I'll leave it to the Cool Season grass guys to help you through this


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

Well any "good" grass I would like to try and keep. I just don't have the money to do a whole reno like GrassDaddy did in his video. So right now I am trying to do what I can with my limited resources.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mikelawkent said:


> Well any "good" grass I would like to try and keep. I just don't have the money to do a whole reno like GrassDaddy did in his video. So right now I am trying to do what I can with my limited resources.


I completely understand your situation and wish you the best of luck :thumbup: I'm sure the people over here will help you get to where you want to be.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

Updated pics. The quality should be better on these ones


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

You got a nice salad bar for sure!

Any of your regular off the shelf 3-way (2,4-D, dicamba, quinclorac) should take care of most of it (Ortho Weed B Gon + CG, Bayer Advanced All-in-One, etc). Triclopyr should take care of the rest, and report back if there's anything left after that.

Make sure you read the label and understand it may take an application or two a few weeks apart of both products to work.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

There's no grass in any of those pics worth saving. I would look into a cheap bottle of roundup concentrate or whatever grass+weed killer you prefer and take everything out. What are you goals with all these areas? Do you want an award winning lawn, or just an easy to manage nice green lawn?


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> There's no grass in any of those pics worth saving. I would look into a cheap bottle of roundup concentrate or whatever grass+weed killer you prefer and take everything out. What are you goals with all these areas? Do you want an award winning lawn, or just an easy to manage nice green lawn?


These are very specific area of the back lawn. There is a greater area that is not shown that is actual lawn. the vast majority of my issues are on the outer area. see the link below to see my full back yard.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mike, that is sweet dude! You just made a video tour of your yard and posted it for everyone here. That's awesome! For someone new to the forum, you just hit it out of the park. Having said that, I'm only familiar with southern grasses, so I can't offer any advice.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So with dogs you might want to check out ryegrass. Its cheap and germinates fast. When they dig holes its no big deal just throw some down. Some guys have amazing lawns with it too.

So do what you are now kill the weeds and come up with a plan for the fall seeding wise. You will have bare spots and that will give you time to figure out the rest and plan before seeding.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> So with dogs you might want to check out ryegrass. Its cheap and germinates fast. When they dig holes its no big deal just throw some down. Some guys have amazing lawns with it too.
> 
> So do what you are now kill the weeds and come up with a plan for the fall seeding wise. You will have bare spots and that will give you time to figure out the rest and plan before seeding.


Thanks for the heads up. Ill try and track down rye grass. Things are a little different in BC, Canada. I find a lot of the times the bags just say "grass seed mix". In addition, I found out yesterday when I bought the KillX, that they are locking down weed killers at places like home depot now and less people are carrying them as you need to be given a safety speech by a "professional". I may just go across the boarder closer to August and see what you guys have down south.

I digress. Thank you.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Well that is really nice. The Government knows better for us anyway right?


----------

